# Mini S, M, L, 45-F



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

you know who's jealous?

THIS GUY RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I wish I were you right now.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

WHAT???? you know that the mini-s is for me for my bday right?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I also got this, possibly the most stylin' T-shirt _ever._










_It smells like ADA._


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

That shirt is hot


----------



## Blice (Mar 7, 2011)

orz

(´A `。) Jelly.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

So as you can imagine, I've spent most of the day obsessively stroking the cardboard shells of my haul, whispering _My Preccciiioouusss_ to them sweetly.

Also doing silly things with styrofoam:









In all seriousness: All the ADA tanks are destined for the rack that you can sort of see behind them. In ascending order, the 45-F is going to be a display emersed UG tank. The Mini-M is going to replace the 5 gallon that's currently there, and the Mini-S was purely a cave in to my immense desire to do a Seiryu/Ryu-oh & HC iwagumi. 

I blame Frank, enabler that he is.

The Do!Aqua that's currently taking up space there is going to replace my mothers 5 gallon tank. 

This isn't even the last of the cash I'll be throwing at ADG, too. I still want to get a set of pipes for the 2211, and I also need some more garden mat, as I was only able to get the 45-f and Mini-S's footprint out of the 60x30. That's probably in about 3-4 months time when I'll actually have more UG to sell. 

I'm also wildly debating getting a metal wire garden stand for my 60H, which is a whole nother thread.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm jealous.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Oldpunk, you need to upgrade already. Your tanks are too awesome for rims.


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks like a GREAT shipment! May I ask what lights/filters you're choosing for the three?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

The Mini-s is getting the zoomed 501 that's currently on the 5 gallon, the 2211 is for the Mini-M, and since the 45-f is emersed, it won't have a filter. Both the Mini-S & Mini-M will have 27w Archaea clip lights, while the 45-f is going to have the 36w version.


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan! I've subscribed and looking forward to updates!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Expect some in about ... 6 months.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Dollface said:


> I also got this, possibly the most stylin' T-shirt _ever._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tanks, I'm curious to know what ada smells like . Whats the front of the shirt say? Huge ADA letters i'm guessing?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> Nice tanks, I'm curious to know what ada smells like . Whats the front of the shirt say? Huge ADA letters i'm guessing?


Suspiciously like New T-shirt. 

Actually it's a tiny ADA logo with "One who cannot love her smallest creations, cannot claim to stand before nature" In shiny silver.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

this is very exciting. the 2211 filter is just awesome too. (I need a shirt like that by the way)


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Call me dense, but I don't get it. You plan to plant UG in those tanks, which happen to total 300 sq in in total? You sold 300 sq in of UG to buy that stuff? neither? both?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Me too???


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

macclellan said:


> Call me dense, but I don't get it. You plan to plant UG in those tanks, which happen to total 300 sq in in total? You sold 300 sq in of UG to buy that stuff? neither? both?





chad320 said:


> Me too???


What we have here guys is a rare case of ugitis. Highly contagious and till this date there isn't any known cure.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> What we have here guys is a rare case of ugitis. Highly contagious and till this date there isn't any known cure.


Except for a powerseller membership and nearly 500$ in sales


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

So, answering my own question from those indirect replies: you are gloating from making over $500 from about two square feet of plants sold to hobbyists on this forum so that you could buy fancy gear as shown in the photos. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

macclellan said:


> So, answering my own question from those indirect replies: you are gloating from making over $500 from about two square feet of plants sold to hobbyists on this forum so that you could buy fancy gear as shown in the photos. Got it. Thanks.


Gloating? :confused1:

I have a farm tank dedicated to growing UG, I pulled it roughly two months ago and sold most of my stock. I used the proceeds from that sale to buy what basically amounts to my dream tank set ups. What makes this any different then the innumerable other members who fund their hobby from plant sales on TPT?

Did I buy too many tanks? Not enough aquasoil shots? What?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I need to do some investing in ug...meanwhile i'm working on hc 
This is just a 10g i'm using to grow a carpet for my future plans


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mac you're coming off like if you're upset with her decision? lol Did she do something wrong here????? 

ANYWAY, Dollface I wish I purchased some of that UG from you. Would've felt good knowing I helped you in purchasing your dream set up! 

Subscribed.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> I need to do some investing in ug...meanwhile i'm working on hc
> This is just a 10g i'm using to grow a carpet for my future plans


Haha, I would offer you some but honestly I'm down to one of my last dredges, and I'm plain sick of shipping plants. There aren't enough people selling UG, though. Whenever a WTB thread pops up, it's always "ASK DOLLFACE" and I'm like "BUT I GOT NOTHING RIGHT NOW D:" 

Great little tank btw. Are those LED strips?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> Mac you're coming off like if you're upset with her decision? lol Did she do something wrong here?????
> 
> ANYWAY, Dollface I wish I purchased some of that UG from you. Would've felt good knowing I helped you in purchasing your dream set up!
> 
> Subscribed.


Wait, didn't you buy some though?! Or was it someone else with FDNY in their username? I can't remember! That sale fried my brain, man.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Honestly, I just wanted to see ~300 square inches of UG and was confused by the first posts... It's fantastic that you turned ~300 square inches of UG into that! It's always great that someone can get his/her dream tank setups. 

As far as the other comments: I guess I need to get used to the planted tank hobby going the way of the reef hobby.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Honestly, I just wanted to see ~300 square inches of UG and was confused by the first posts... It's fantastic that you turned ~300 square inches of UG into that! It's always great that someone can get his/her dream tank setups.
> 
> As far as the other comments: I guess I need to get used to the planted tank hobby going the way of the reef hobby.












The 300 square inches of UG in question. The tank is actually roughly 500 square inches, but I only sold 2/3 of it tops.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I got a nice flat of UG from dollface for a trade. I hope it turns into a stack of ADA stuff like that  but if it turns into a nice scape it will be priceless.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like Shadow has some ecoxotic stunner LED strips.

I'm looking forward to seeing some awesome aquascaping! Or, if you find yourself having difficulty, maybe at -least- a little slack cutting on critiquing mine! 

Seriously, she doesn't let me get away with -any- layout she doesn't like.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Looks like Shadow has some ecoxotic stunner LED strips.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing some awesome aquascaping! Or, if you find yourself having difficulty, maybe at -least- a little slack cutting on critiquing mine!
> 
> Seriously, she doesn't let me get away with -any- layout she doesn't like.


Considering I'm going to be hitting you up for some stones for the mini-s eventually, I think your reputation is also on the line if I screw something up terribly.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Planning on having any fish in the Mini M and S?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Zareth said:


> Planning on having any fish in the Mini M and S?


Kubotai in the M and probably some sort of boraras in the S. 
Probably the most cliche selection ever, but I love kubotai and Ocean Aquarium in SF usually has a pretty constant supply of both brigittae and merah.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting - I'm struggling with my fish selections for my Mini M, Rasbora Kubotai is one I hadn't thought of. They are quite stunning and the Iridescent green would probably look really good against my green HC Carpet. 

Have you thought of Axelrodi Reisei? I don't know where to buy them, but they're nice looking.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I hadn't, as I've never really seen them around anywhere. 

And now, for a pleasant interlude to resolve that superfluous matter of my moms Do!Aqua tank.

Because I had any number of other important things to do today, I decided to switch out my moms tanks instead. It was pretty simple, because the scape is basically a big hunk of manzanita with moss and ferns on a flat sand substrate. 

It's also physically impossible to photograph decently, because the light makes for crazy glare.









It's been growing in for ... a while. I initially was just letting it cycle so I could move my moms betta (currently reigning over my 5 gallon) but I just kind of forgot, so it's been chilling for 2-3 months almost. 
When I was moving it over today I added some moss to a lower branch that never really grew in, and to the base where I had to zip tie a rock to it so it'd stop flopping over if I looked at it wrong. 
... Which didn't work so well actually, I might remove it later.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm soooooo jealous of your Mini tanks. I'd start another one in a heartbeat if I had time/room.

PS. the light went out today. You'll get it in 5-7 days.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> I'm soooooo jealous of your Mini tanks. I'd start another one in a heartbeat if I had time/room.
> 
> PS. the light went out today. You'll get it in 5-7 days.


Actually, most of my tanks are nanos because I don't have the time or space to keep anything over 10 gallons. The largest tank I have at the apartment right now is a 60H which is going to be my 'big' display tank. 

Thanks! That's great to hear, hopefully it'll turn up by the end of the week so I can set up he 45-f


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dollface said:


> Thanks! That's great to hear, hopefully it'll turn up by the end of the week so I can set up he 45-f


Hopefully it will. It just depends on how long customs takes. When I get things from the states Canadian customs clears it in only 24 hours so it should take around the same time for you guys. Unfortunately they don't give a tracking number unless I shipped Xpresspost (a whopping $35!).

Since it comes with a 2 year warranty, I've also included a copy of the original receipt from AFA.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks again, TLE.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice tank, I like the simplicity of it. What substrate are you using? looks like ada nile sand or pool filter sand either way it looks good with the moss and bolbitis. To answer your question yes they are the stunner strips from ecoxotic. I plan on using the bigger more powerful panorama modules for my 48g. They're really nice and worth the money just expensive lol. Nice choice of fish. I've always had a thing for a school of tiny fish in an iwagumi. It's just meant for each other.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

It's ADA Nile sand with some random bits and pieces of AS from when it used to be a mixed substrate tank.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

macclellan said:


> So, answering my own question from those indirect replies: you are gloating from making over $500 from about two square feet of plants sold to hobbyists on this forum so that you could buy fancy gear as shown in the photos. Got it. Thanks.


I know you're already kind of taken this back, but I just thought I'd say my piece anyway. This hobby may be going the way of the reef hobby, but that is kind of inevitable with this stuff. UG is still pretty hard to find, and I cannot find any local shops that carry it for less than $30/sq in! Dollface was selling larger portions for cheaper (including shipping), and her stuff was top quality. Not only that, but she wasn't just taking advantage of a market that isn't well saturated with this stuff, she was also helping people out left and right. I was given a large portion for just the cost of shipping to help me out, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything from Dollface in the future.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, schg  Speaking of, how's your tank doing?


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Dollface said:


> Thanks, schg  Speaking of, how's your tank doing?


Ummm very yellow at the moment, lol.
I'm not sure if it is just the UG still acclimating to my tanks conditions, or if I need to figure out a new lighting situation. Everything is growing, but the UG and java moss are losing a lot of color. But I did get more plants and shrimp recently, I'll have to update my thread once I can get my plants color under control lol.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

schg said:


> Ummm very yellow at the moment, lol.
> I'm not sure if it is just the UG still acclimating to my tanks conditions, or if I need to figure out a new lighting situation. Everything is growing, but the UG and java moss are losing a lot of color. But I did get more plants and shrimp recently, I'll have to update my thread once I can get my plants color under control lol.


Usually paleness in UG is lack of intense enough light. Is the UG throwing out runners at least?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Feeling restless today, so I started fussing around with the mini-s. Dumped a whole bag of nile sand in and shoved some rocks around. Ignore the rock on the right completely. It was some bonsai stone that I thought was cool looking. Turns out it doesn't work with any of my other pieces. 

Only slightly related, but the mini S dimensions are growing on me, I never used to like it before, but getting to mess around with it is making me appreciate the footprint. I just wish it wasn't so tall, though.


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

Digging the rock scape so far. Love to see scapes with sand!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks. It took a whole lot of willpower to not hop over to SF today to go mess around with rocks.

I mean it helped that I don't have a car this week.

But still.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

schg said:


> I know you're already kind of taken this back, but I just thought I'd say my piece anyway. This hobby may be going the way of the reef hobby, but that is kind of inevitable with this stuff. UG is still pretty hard to find, and I cannot find any local shops that carry it for less than $30/sq in! Dollface was selling larger portions for cheaper (including shipping), and her stuff was top quality. Not only that, but she wasn't just taking advantage of a market that isn't well saturated with this stuff, she was also helping people out left and right. I was given a large portion for just the cost of shipping to help me out, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything from Dollface in the future.


Dollface has some beautiful UG and I have yet to see any other UG comparable in terms of price/quality in the past month. Btw I'm extremely jealous of your new tanks


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad that everyone enjoys the plants.

An aside: I'm pretty sure the motto of this thread is going to end up being "Come for the tanks, stay for the UG Q&A"


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Dollface said:


> Usually paleness in UG is lack of intense enough light. Is the UG throwing out runners at least?


My UG was kind of paleish when I had it. I found that dosing additional iron (Seachem Iron...Iron Gluconate) actually helped to some degree. You might have the same luck with it or iron chelate, I don't know. Just my random observation. :icon_wink


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

be Bright is actually a great fertilizer to use specifically for emmersed plants. It's pretty much what keeps wabikusa going easy.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

I like the looks of the mini-s. Is the 45F going to just be an emmersed tank or are you going to scape it in some way?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

NyteBlade said:


> My UG was kind of paleish when I had it. I found that dosing additional iron (Seachem Iron...Iron Gluconate) actually helped to some degree. You might have the same luck with it or iron chelate, I don't know. Just my random observation. :icon_wink


Really? IME Ug doesn't really care about nutrients in the water column. How did it help, and was it leggy at the time as well? 



Francis Xavier said:


> be Bright is actually a great fertilizer to use specifically for emmersed plants. It's pretty much what keeps wabikusa going easy.


Is that the green one? Because I think I may actually have that. I never had the directions though, so that's actually sort of awesome that you have them right on the site. 



swoof said:


> I like the looks of the mini-s. Is the 45F going to just be an emmersed tank or are you going to scape it in some way?


I'm going to slope the substrate a bit but otherwise it's just going to be a straight up carpet of UG.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Be green is for submerged growth plants mostly, kind of like a brighty k with other additives.

Be bright is specifically for emmersed grown plants, but can be used a bit for submersed plants too.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

However, the directions are more or less the same.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah, that makes sense. I'll have to check then.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Dollface said:


> Really? IME Ug doesn't really care about nutrients in the water column. How did it help, and was it leggy at the time as well?


Not really. It was just *really* (like almost about to keel over) pale. I could've had some sort of iron deficiency, but it did seem like upping the iron and traces gave it more of a nicer green color.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

NyteBlade said:


> Not really. It was just *really* (like almost about to keel over) pale. I could've had some sort of iron deficiency, but it did seem like upping the iron and traces gave it more of a nicer green color.


Inteerreessttinggg. Are you sure that iron was the only variable, you didn't screw with your lighting around the same time, did you?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

So, not a proper update, but this week I should get the light for the 45f from TLE, so I can set that up right away. I'll also hopefully be picking up some more rocks for the mini S from a baaps member.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

<angelic choir>








</angelic choir>

The light for the 45-F is here, courtesy TLE! Thank you!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

My pleasure! That setup looks perfect!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I had an awesome post written up about how I set the 45-f up just now but TPT decided to eat it, so forget that.










I'll have details about it later. I'm gonna hop over to SF in the meantime.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks good! 

You should raise the front of the tank a few inches so the water level is relatively even throughout the tank. Otherwise the submerged areas will get algae.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

that slope is so EPIC!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> You should raise the front of the tank a few inches so the water level is relatively even throughout the tank. Otherwise the submerged areas will get algae.


I'm just going to let the water evaporate. I've had pretty decent success with simply keeping the soil damp in my farm, instead of saturated, so that's what I'll be going for with this.


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

Love the dimensions of the the 45-F. Hope the farm works well and you can send me more UG ASAP! Mine is melting hard without my filter and CO2 hooked up. Totally bummed out about it.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

MissGreen08 said:


> Love the dimensions of the the 45-F. Hope the farm works well and you can send me more UG ASAP! Mine is melting hard without my filter and CO2 hooked up. Totally bummed out about it.


I've still got a few portions left over from when I tore up the farm proper, if you need some more UG eventually, let me know and I can probably swing you some.


----------



## liquidity (May 3, 2010)

I am so jealous of your 45-f. Awesome tanks!

PS - this thread is now the top Google result for "ada 45-f".


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

liquidity said:


> I am so jealous of your 45-f. Awesome tanks!
> 
> PS - this thread is now the top Google result for "ada 45-f".


Hey now, It's only the second result for ADA 45f


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

_We're currently experiencing technical difficulties, please stand by._

Edit:









Theerrreee we go. 
More messing around with the Mini-S.

Got another rock from a 'baaps member.

Guess what it doesn't match? 
All of my other rocks.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Wellllll not much going on here. the only trouble I've run into is that the weather suddenly decided to be all AWESOME and SUNSHINE with temperatures in the 60s and 70s, so the top of the slope in the 45f has been drying out faster that I would like. I'm pretty sure I fried some portions of the top row because I wasn't able to mist it while I was away for a few days. 

All of my extra UG scraps managed to dry out as well. Whoops.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Today, I discovered that absolutely nothing wants to attach to the driftwood in my mothers tank.

I am not pleased. 

There's basically no other news worth noting. Everything has been pretty much sitting around, doing jack. I finally gave up though and saran wrapped the UG tank after a combination of indecisive weather (it's hot! it's cold! it's raining! it's 0% humidity!) and me being away for multiple days on end fried the top two rows on the slopes.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

I love ada tanks!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Random question here: Do you like the clear tubing from ADG? Is it pretty firm?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey there DF - just an FYI: I used that exact same rack setup with three 20Ls. It was great for about 2 years, but eventually one of the welds on one of the four main supports gave (even with each tank braced with 3/4" plywood). Just something to keep in mind, especially with rimless tanks. 

My only "bright idea" is to shove a segment of a dowel rod, stick etc. under each of the four welded braces to support it, otherwise they eventually fail since the weight is on top of the weld spot.

I hope that made sense!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> Random question here: Do you like the clear tubing from ADG? Is it pretty firm?


I hadn't actually opened it yet, since the tank won't be ready to set up for ... a while. But I just cracked it open and messed with it for a bit, and yeah, I like it. It's firm, but it's more flexible than some home depot tubing that I have. I don't know if I would order it alone though, but Frank at ADG was kind enough to include it when I got the 2211. 



macclellan said:


> Hey there DF - just an FYI: I used that exact same rack setup with three 20Ls. It was great for about 2 years, but eventually one of the welds on one of the four main supports gave (even with each tank braced with 3/4" plywood). Just something to keep in mind, especially with rimless tanks.
> 
> My only "bright idea" is to shove a segment of a dowel rod, stick etc. under each of the four welded braces to support it, otherwise they eventually fail since the weight is on top of the weld spot.
> 
> I hope that made sense!


Thanks for the warning. I'm thinking it won't be a problem, since I'll only have all of 8-9 gallons of water total on this rack, and I'm doubtful that any of the tanks will even still be up 2 years from now.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

wow very nice start! keep it up!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

TwoStrokeKing said:


> I love ada tanks!


Me too. My next tank will be a 45F or 60F for sure.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Expect some (updates) in about ... 6 months.


Hey guys remember this thread?

Nah me neither.

I'll have some photos tomorrow. Rest assured that absolutely nothing has changed. At all.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Great thread. 
What pipes will you get for the minis?


----------



## bacarlile (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the update photos. I think its really cool that you hooked your mom up with a tank. How's it doing btw?


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Dollface said:


> Hey guys remember this thread?
> 
> Nah me neither.
> 
> I'll have some photos tomorrow. Rest assured that absolutely nothing has changed. At all.



Who is dollface? Why am I subscribed to this thread? I just come here for pictures of aquasoil bags! :icon_surp


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope things are going well with you!

I'm curious to see how your UG is doing. I've recently had to get rid of all mine (in the Mini-M) because it was looking craptastic. I haven't seen anyone manage to pull it off long-term at all on the internet. Hopefully you're having better luck with this plant than I did.

It's update time!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

What TLE said!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> Hope things are going well with you!
> 
> I'm curious to see how your UG is doing. I've recently had to get rid of all mine (in the Mini-M) because it was looking craptastic. I haven't seen anyone manage to pull it off long-term at all on the internet. Hopefully you're having better luck with this plant than I did.
> 
> It's update time!


Emersed or submersed? 

From what I've seen it's kind of a pain to maintain a submersed UG carpet because once it fills in it starts growing over itself like HC, and it;s prone to dying from the bottom up or just plain uprooting itself. I've seen longer term carpets where people would mow it like hair grass, but the result is kind of ugly. At that point it's honestly just easier to pull all of it and replant from scratch. 

IME it does a similar thing emersed, the growth just kind of piles up. I've never had a problem though since I'm always pulling chunks out to sell, and I've pulled the entire carpet to replant like twice over now. 



So remember when I said I'd put some photos up?
I didn't. 
I got distracted by having a life. 
Rest assured however that my entire weekend is going to be dedicated to farting about at home doing nothing in close proximity to tanks which may or may not remind me to take pictures. Maybe.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dollface said:


> Emersed or submersed?


Submerged - for about 3 months.



Dollface said:


> From what I've seen it's kind of a pain to maintain a submersed UG carpet because once it fills in it starts growing over itself like HC, and it;s prone to dying from the bottom up or just plain uprooting itself...


That's what happened to mine. It just started discoloring and uprooted itself as a whole sheet. I tried replanting it but that was next to impossible so I just gave up.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> Submerged - for about 3 months.
> 
> 
> That's what happened to mine. It just started discoloring and uprooted itself as a whole sheet. I tried replanting it but that was next to impossible so I just gave up.


Discoloring how?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dollface said:


> Discoloring how?


Parts of the leaves turned whitish.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> Parts of the leaves turned whitish.


Yeah, that happens when the lower portions get starved of light.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

UG growth in the 45-f. You can see where it got fried. 










Tentative main rock for the mini-s.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

So my mothers betta finally died this morning after a couple months of being sickly. I'm not entirely sure what to do with the tank now, it's been kind of just subsisting for a while now.

I've been thinking about replacing the betta with a small school of fish for a while. I'd get some endler/guppy crosses from baaps but I don't think that the tank could handle the biomass. 

lampeyes maybe?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

boraras briggitae are nice little fish as well.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I went to the LFS to pick up a school of Norman's lampeyes yesterday, but when I saw them I realized how large they were, I decided against it. Each was nearly 1.5" long (and full bodied too, not torpedo-shaped like tetras/microrasboras). Having around 6 would be the absolute max or else it'll look too crowded. I just ended up getting 10 more Boraras merah to add to my existing school of 14. 

A large school of microrasboras would be awesome for your tank.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I guess I'll see what ocean aquarium has in stock and go from there. As much as I love boraras I don't think it'd be right for my moms tank.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Where did you order the shirt from?! I did not see that on the ADA sites.

Love the big rock!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

sampster5000 said:


> Oh my gosh! Where did you order the shirt from?! I did not see that on the ADA sites.
> 
> Love the big rock!


It was a special goody from Frank over at ADG.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

So this past weekend I adopted a new kitten from a friend. I love her, she's adorable, she likes to play and climb and run ... all over the 45-F. 

I've got some extra sets of glass top holders that came with the tanks, so I'll be getting a custom acrylic top cut here soon. For my own reference: 8 1/2" x 17 1/4" x 3/16"


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Congrats on the shirt and kitty!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

7$ and a jaunt down to tap plastics later...










I'm pretty much kicking myself right now for not doing this the same day I set up the tank. 

Along with the acrylic cover, I also picked up some 1/2" acrylic tubing so I can be like the cool kids and make my own 10mm lily pipes, since I've broken god knows how many sets of ebay knock offs. 

And lo, how the rack sits now. 










Dimly.


----------



## Fuzz (Mar 13, 2011)

That's really cool how those tanks look tiered like that, very awesome setup. You gonna be able to fit a light in that middle shelf?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Fuzz said:


> That's really cool how those tanks look tiered like that, very awesome setup. You gonna be able to fit a light in that middle shelf?


Yeah, it's only on that cardboard base because I don't want the bare glass sitting on the metal grating of the shelf without cushioning. Without it I have roughly 4" of leeway above the tank.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome setup !  The rockscape you have in the last picture for the Mini M reminds me of pride rock from the Lion King haha.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh man it does, I'll never be able to un-see that now, hah. 

Anyway, I'm in SUPER ORGANIZING MODE today and I ended up making a list of what I need to get these tanks running. Turns out I only really need a light for the Mini-S, then a set of pipes and a garden mat for the Mini-M. Really that's the only major components I'm missing. Except for maybe some CO2 hardware like splitters or what have you. 

It ends up being a little under 200$. 

I need to sell some more UG D:


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

CobraGuppy said:


> Awesome setup !  The rockscape you have in the last picture for the Mini M reminds me of pride rock from the Lion King haha.


If only somehow lower grade CRS felt inferior to higher grades....

sigh...aquatic lion king:hihi:


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I like the mini s main rock


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Fat Guy said:


> I like the mini s main rock


Thanks! Your tank is the one that made me want to do an iwagumi like this in the first place.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

So I got some Japan blue endlers for my mothers tank. 6$ a pop.
May have photos tomorrow.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

And by "photos tomorrow" I obviously meant "A video next week." 

Obviously.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice tanks Dollface.  You guys in Norther California are very lucky to have AFA so close...need some ADA?....just jump in the car!


----------



## bl4nket (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see all these tanks setup  I think it's going to look pretty cool.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Minor updates:
I added 15~ cherry shrimp to my mothers tank, they're doin' pretty well. One of the endler females I got also apparently dropped fry some time yesterday, I've only spotted 4 so far, I'm thinking the rest either got eaten or sucked into the filter, I'll be pulling the latter soon to check. 

In personal tank news, I'll be picking up the light for my mini-s today, after that it's just a matter of some lily pipes and figuring out what I want to do for co2 before I can get it running.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Not much going on here, just a shot of the 45-f.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)

<3!


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

i'm seriously considering getting a mini-m or s.....and this thread makes me me want one more...and where did you get that rock...i want some!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

If you're really serious about it, I'd get the Mini-s. The dimensions are really growing on me, and it's so much easier to find rocks for. The main stone in there was just a lucky find at AFA.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice, is the high ground getting any better?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

The acrylic lid is working wonders. I've been flooding it with a gallon of water whenever I do water changes on the other tanks and then draining it to keep it moist. All the left over standing water evaporates but the soil stays damp for a whole lot longer.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet! I've never seen just a UG show tank, I might try one just because it's so simple and less work.

Thanks for the updates


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

is that the 36W archaea light on ur 45-f?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

What? Your Mini-M is evolving!









_Congratulations! Your Mini-m evolved into a Mini-L! _

I've completed the Mini-Dex, do I get a prize?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes! Time for x3 Co2 Advanced System or x1 Speed Regulator + 3 way splitter


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Yes! Time for x3 Co2 Advanced System or x1 Speed Regulator + 3 way splitter


Man I really want to get an advanced system for the mini-S but I just don't have the cash. Why you taunt me so. 

The mini-L will be a non-co2 low tech anyway.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I have an extra I could probably sell you. Next up: Solar Mini S!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe with my next UG sale, man, maybe.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm downsizing at the moment. I've gotten rid of the Mini L. Will likely do the same with the Mini S setup and go with a 60-P setup in the future, so would be running 60-P and Mini M, as opposed to Mini S, M, L.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Do the 60p, dooooo eeet. 

The mini-L is kind of past my limit but I really, really want a low tech tank of my own since my mothers is working so well. 

I really need to get rid of all my empty non-ada tanks first, I'm such a hoarder.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

You have more ADA tanks than -I- do.

I have a renewed enthusiasm for the wholistic approach with Nature Aquarium. I've managed to do some awesome things in a layout with penac and Bacter 100 dosing. 

Although, I do also now believe that it also takes an insane discipline to really embrace the concepts. Really akin to bonsai in that regard. Because let's face it - if you aren't going to keep lily pipes clean, then it kind of defeats the purpose, as one example.

It's like the line inspires a kind of OCD, where at first at the words "clean...lily pipes...filter, remove water stains from tank, stainless steel, etc." are horrifying and inspire a bemoaning of the task, repeated practice actually makes it quick, fun and enjoyable.

Even in the gallery, I have started an approach of just using RODI water from buckets as opposed to the super easy tap water hose fill. Pretty much just to keep water conditions perfect with what additives are used.

The results are pretty amazing. Although, I swear to god with this hobby each time you progress to another "level" in terms of learning, everything before it just never quite looks the same.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey I've only got .... 5. Not counting the Do!aqua. I've basically got the equivalent of a 90-p, just split up into tiny pieces. 

Speaking of deep ADA philosophy where's the 3rd how to installment? You posted that teaser photo and then never the video, what's up with that. |:<


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

It has taken longer to film this video, because we wanted to show common problems and solutions, so we've had to wait for them to emerge.

For example, one technique is using Bacter 100 to remove algae that forms in the substrate, such as against the glass and looks obnoxious and almost always appears. The solution there is to dose Bacter 100 into the aquarium on that spot and within three days or so it's all completely clean. 

Another would be aeration at night to help encourage the bacterial activity. Basically, most problems in a planted tank are the result of a bacterial imbalance. So getting things to balance enhances growth, health and cleanliness of the aquarium.

You can also trigger green algae removing itself from rocks to prevent them from turning completely green (instead being "aged" in appearance). Again it comes down to a dosing of Bacter 100. Another good one is just doing full cleanings on the filter every two weeks or so (which is really easy once you know the tricks of draining and removing etc.) 

It all gets pretty easy to do once you know the tricks, and is a huge part of keeping tanks looking "perfect." which is why I say it's all a discipline.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Dollface said:


> What? Your Mini-M is evolving!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you play Pokemon? I want to battle you :flick:.

Its looking great.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

uhh...i went with the Mini M....i needed a little more room.

but i still do like your mini s.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Do you play Pokemon? I want to battle you :flick:.
> 
> Its looking great.


3rd gen 4lyfe



spyke said:


> uhh...i went with the Mini M....i needed a little more room.
> 
> but i still do like your mini s.


The mini-m is a great size too, you won't be disappointed. C:


----------



## simply amazing (Aug 2, 2011)

wow you have an amazing setup. completely jealous!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think I ever posted the final mini-s scape.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

I have to be the pain in the butt, did it ever get water and plants, hehe. I like the one stone and the sand, looks great


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

swoof said:


> I have to be the pain in the butt, did it ever get water and plants, hehe. I like the one stone and the sand, looks great


Working on it, I just need lilies and a bubble counter.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh hai there!

I are jealous of your many ADA tanks...

Kthxbye!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh this got bumped.

The only news is that I did a water change on my mothers tank a few days ago, and I either filled it too high, or something was off with the water, because two males jumped. The first one was pretty crispy when I found him, I came back an hour later to find the second flopping around. 

So I'm down to 4 adults, and 5 fry, and one of the females is preggo again. I'm glad it was just the idiot males that jumped, I woulda been pissed if I lost one of the females.


----------



## bl4nket (Jul 18, 2011)

you have a lot of ada merch. can't wait for new pictures in the future.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful hard scapes so far dollface!
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5028/5545985448_664b1e038b_b.jpg
Got my stunners in yesturday and i love them too! Still looking for a splitter? i have one...


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

A co2 splitter? No.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

EDit:

Ops... 



Hey, why only one rock in that last tank?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> EDit:
> 
> Ops...
> 
> ...


I love everything about this post. 


Honestly, it's because I couldn't find any other rocks that matched that one. But since it works well as a single stone iwagumi, I'm not going to mess with it.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

wow! almost forgot about this thread! everything is looking good! love that wood scape and rock scape!

its tough to find nice looking rocks these days......sigh


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey remember this tank?



Dollface said:


>












Yep.

sold the do!aqua, the driftwood got moved into the ada mini-m.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Love that java fern/driftwood combo. Well done!

I'm not sure about the light-colored sand, though. Personally, I prefer black sand. Fishes and plants look better with them.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Manzanita looks better contrasted against the light sand. It gets kind of lost with darker sand. 

The tank is also generally a lot darker than the photo lets on because I have a relatively low light LED fixture on it now with heavy floating plant cover.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

New direction for the 45-f


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been switching the two small sacrificial stones in the front. I can't decide where I want more weight, so to speak.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

[/QUOTE]



Dollface said:


> I've been switching the two small sacrificial stones in the front. I can't decide where I want more weight, so to speak.


If I was trying to figure that out I would probably try and shift the whole thing over to the left a little and move the small rock in the front on the right to the right just a little bit more. (Maybe move the same rock forward just a little too.)

I will admit I'm not good w/ rocks though, haha.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Flipped them. I probably should have given it a day to mull over before I planted but oh well. 

Now if only I was physically capable of taking a straight photo, jeez.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like it. That small change made a pretty big difference.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> I like it. That small change made a pretty big difference.


Funny how it works like that. The main stone is always the easiest to place, then it gets more finicky as you get smaller.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

A month's worth of growth bump!


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

Love the stones where'd u find em??


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great! Although I'm a little late. Dont go think the whole thing is a little too centered in the tank?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

45-F update? I'm getting one soon.


----------

